# Thoughts on Rocky Mountain Flow DJ 2010?



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Trying to find a good entry DJ bike. Found this one.










https://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_DJ.html?BIKE=800&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2010

Specs looks good, but is $750 a good price for it?


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

i think 750 is a pretty fair price. any others you are considering?


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Others I am thinking about are the Jamis Kromo Bike '09 for $599 plus shipping or the Eastern Mad Dog Bike 2011 for $749.


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

i don't think you can go wrong with the rm. those are pretty good options though, i would test ride the rm and eastern and decide based on that. see how you like the geometry of one or the other.


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

I got the '10 RM DJ and love it so far. You know it was a $1500 retail bike?

The bike I got sat on the floor of my local bike shop for a few months (with the full retail price tag). I always admired it when I was in there, but didn't really need another bike. When a couple of these internet companies started blowing them out at the end of the year, the bike shop worked with RM and they matched the $750 price. I think it's a great bike and a great deal at half price. I think they're down to around $600 on chainlove now.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

I would love to test ride, but the RM is only through internet. I think I might be able to find the Eastern locally. I have to call the lbs that sells them.

Chainlove is where I am finding it for $599. The bad thing is they want $150 to ship it. So that raised the price and I wanted to see if it was still a good deal.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Depending on how tall you are easterns tend to have shorter htt than something like that rm. The large rm is 24" I think the eastern (tbird and night train) are about 22" if memory serves. 

I don't think RM makes a bad bike but for whatever reason don't have as much recognition as they deserve. All the same eastern makes awesome bikes, I think the night train comes with an argyle 318 fork, the RM Flow DJ comes with a DJ2 fork and McNeil components. I think that price for the RM is excellent even if it costs $150 to ship. The seller I believe ships the bike fully assembled via a big freight box. You just put the front wheel on and pedal. 

I too have been educating myself on dj's of late and the RM is on my very short list. It's a great company and they make great rigs even though admittedly I can't find as much info and reviews as I would like.

EDIT: oops.. Totally overlooked the fact that you were looking at the maddog. Although eastern describes via fitment graphic that their frames are suitable for folks between 5.5 and 6.5ft tall....any eastern owners can chime in and lend their thoughts.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

The headset and the spacers in that picture are driving me nuts.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

So went to my lbs and they had a 2011 Specialized p2. Very nice bike! Now I have that on my list. The only thing I did not like is the front axle is not 20mm. Is that a big deal? How does it compare to the RM above?


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

The Mad Dog is a Hi-Ten frame with only a 4130 downtube. The Duro fork on it was also very squishy on the one I tried which, coming from a street and BMX racing background, was not something I liked. Something the sales guy said led be to believe it was an air fork, though, and was just set too low for my weight. The geometry, though, felt great and was very easy to manual and bunnyhop.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

BigWorms said:


> So went to my lbs and they had a 2011 Specialized p2. Very nice bike! Now I have that on my list. The only thing I did not like is the front axle is not 20mm. Is that a big deal? How does it compare to the RM above?


A 20mm front end tracks much better than a standard QR type. YMMV but for me it's 20mm or the highway.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've owned a 2009 Rocky Mountain Flow DJ and a 2010 Eastern Mad Dog. Both are amazing bikes, but I would pick a RM over an Eastern anyday. The Eastern was much heavier but much stronger. RM was lighter and had a more comfortable frame geometry for someone over 6' tall.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Sas...I think you just finally had me make my mind up and sold me on the RM.. Might order it by days end.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I am pretty sure I am sold on the RM the more I read on it and all of the feedback from you guys. Thanks a million!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI276R00-Rocky+Mountain+Flow+Dj++09.aspx

This is the bike I had...I haven't compared the 2009 and 2010 models but you could save $100 and get this..


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

I ordered one from Chainlove, caught it for $599 plus $150 shipping :skep: . If you call Huck and Roll (same company as Chainlove) you can work them a little bit, if you ship to a bussiness they will ship it for $100.00. Recieved the bike two days ago and was able to take it to a new bike park yesterday. The bike felt great, very comfortable and way better than my skill set. Build quality looks good, very happy with the purchase considering most used DJ bikes go for this price used and I have the full warranty. I would say go for it!


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback westwood!


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

westwood said:


> I ordered one from Chainlove, caught it for $599 plus $150 shipping :skep: . If you call Huck and Roll (same company as Chainlove) you can work them a little bit, if you ship to a bussiness they will ship it for $100.00. Recieved the bike two days ago and was able to take it to a new bike park yesterday. The bike felt great, very comfortable and way better than my skill set. Build quality looks good, very happy with the purchase considering most used DJ bikes go for this price used and I have the full warranty. I would say go for it!


How tall are you and what size did you order? I'm about to pull the trigger on the bike.


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

oh-really said:


> How tall are you and what size did you order? I'm about to pull the trigger on the bike.


I went with the long. I am 5'10" with long arms and short legs. It feels good so far with my limited time on it. I was on the fence wether to go regular or long too. I feel like I made the right choice for me.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

westwood said:


> I went with the long. I am 5'10" with long arms and short legs. It feels good so far with my limited time on it. I was on the fence wether to go regular or long too. I feel like I made the right choice for me.


Thanks! I'm 5'-10" also and just ordered the long. I've always felt more comfortable on an open geometry frame.


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

oh-really said:


> Thanks! I'm 5'-10" also and just ordered the long. I've always felt more comfortable on an open geometry frame.


I've always prefered a little bt bigger bike also. The bike looks better in person. It will come in a ginormous box, all you have to do is put the wheel on, adjust bars/seat/brake lever and your ready to go. Enjoy!


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

I am 5'-6" and tried a Long on another bike and that felt good. That is the size I would get for this bike.

Oh-really were did you order it from? And how much?


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

BigWorms said:


> I am 5'-6" and tried a Long on another bike and that felt good. That is the size I would get for this bike.
> 
> Oh-really were did you order it from? And how much?


See post #16.


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

Westwood is right... It really is a good looking bike in person. That's one ot the first things that sold me on it sitting at my bike shop. I really love the grey color and the Mcneil components are pretty cool. 

Coming from mtb, I've always known Rocky Mountain ito have a good name, but maybe they're just not that well known in the DJ scene. I think if someone is looking to spend $1500 on a DJ bike they look at Black Market, Atomlab, etc. When my LBS worked the deal with RM, it sounded like they anticipated selling more than they did and sold the remaining ones to these internet companies.

I got the bike to replace a 26" bmx cruiser. I'm 6'1" and got the long. I don't have much experience with dj bikes, but rode an Eastern and it felt funky (probably due to the smaller frame). This bike feels great and I love it so far...
-David


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

westwood said:


> See post #16.


I saw that but was wondering were the other guy ordered his since he said he just pulled the trigger. But based on your post it would seem that he ordered from Huck n Roll. Just trying to see if they would match there chainlove price.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

BigWorms said:


> I saw that but was wondering were the other guy ordered his since he said he just pulled the trigger. But based on your post it would seem that he ordered from Huck n Roll. Just trying to see if they would match there chainlove price.


I ordered from Department of goods (Huck'n'Roll's other discount center). I called and did the live live chat. I could not get them to come off the price. Even tried getting them to meet me half way between the 09' on jenson's site and their price. They wouldn't budge. So, i got it for $836, free shipping to my office. Don't let that discourage you from trying to heckle the price.

Good Luck!


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Mines ordered I cant wait. Get em before they run out!! 

I anticipate more street than dirt so I'm putting kiniptions on mine and also going to wuss out and put a front Juicy on as the urban is actually a crowded and dense city known to be litigious. We'll see if they stay but I think I'll start with them.

I dont see myself actually getting big air jumping dirt. More fun, cruising, skills learnin', old man not acting his age kinda stuff. Got a 410mm seatpost and a saddle to allow seated pedaling (not expecting or looking for ideal leg extension tho) and I figure I'd put the stock on if I actually find somewhere to DJ. I even hear talk about a pump track build approved by the city sometime later this year and Ray's is coming to Newark NJ, and it sounds like this is the bike for all of that.

Their shipping price went up. I've ordered a bike from them b4 and it cost $100, now it's $150?


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Moozh said:


> Mines ordered I cant wait. Get em before they run out!!
> 
> I anticipate more street than dirt so I'm putting kiniptions on mine and also going to wuss out and put a front Juicy on as the urban is actually a crowded and dense city known to be litigious. We'll see if they stay but I think I'll start with them.
> 
> ...


Funny you say this. I come from a skateboarding background as a teenager and have been riding trail for about ten years. Something has been missing. Lately I've been riding at the local skate park on my trail bike and found what was missing. :thumbsup:


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

Moozh said:


> Their shipping price went up. I've ordered a bike from them b4 and it cost $100, now it's $150?


When I called them I was told that by selling the bike at the $599.00 price it was very close to their cost. So I assume that they were padding the shipping on it to make more margin.


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

oh-really said:


> I ordered from Department of goods (Huck'n'Roll's other discount center). I called and did the live live chat. I could not get them to come off the price. Even tried getting them to meet me half way between the 09' on jenson's site and their price. They wouldn't budge. So, i got it for $836, free shipping to my office. Don't let that discourage you from trying to heckle the price.
> 
> Good Luck!


I tryed calling Department of Goods (same company as HuckandRoll/Chainlove) and they would not budge for me either. It took a few phone calls to HuckandRoll to get the right person on the other line to make it happen.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

What qualifies as shipping to a Business?


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

BigWorms said:


> What qualifies as shipping to a Business?


The only thing I was told it could not be a "home business." ??


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

westwood said:


> I tryed calling Department of Goods (same company as HuckandRoll/Chainlove) and they would not budge for me either. It took a few phone calls to HuckandRoll to get the right person on the other line to make it happen.


That's great, sounds like you persistence paid off or didn't pay a much. In reading, $836 shipped for this bike is still a great deal. Funny thing, the damn bike was on chainlove this morning. Go Figure.:madman:


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Heads up: I checked my order status on Depart. of Goods. I noticed they've dropped the price to 699.99. I called and had them refund me the difference in the price. So, if you ordered from them recently, give them a call.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

westwood said:


> The only thing I was told it could not be a "home business." ??


Gotcha. Thanks. They really want is a business where a truck can easily drop it off.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

oh-really said:


> That's great, sounds like you persistence paid off or didn't pay a much. In reading, $836 shipped for this bike is still a great deal. Funny thing, the damn bike was on chainlove this morning. Go Figure.:madman:


I missed it but it was at 6:30 in the morning for me. It will come back.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

BigWorms said:


> I missed it but it was at 6:30 in the morning for me. It will come back.


well, chain love price is 599 plus 150 shipping = $749
Department of goods is 699 plus free if you ship to business = $699.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

oh-really said:


> well, chain love price is 599 plus 150 shipping = $749
> Department of goods is 699 plus free if you ship to business = $699.


That is why I asked what ship to business was. Where would I ship it to?


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

BigWorms said:


> That is why I asked what ship to business was. Where would I ship it to?


 Your work place, parents work place or a friends work place? I got an email stating that when the bike arrives in town they'll call to arrange delivery time and deliver it to the driveway only. So if you have a business location... Do it. I'll keep you updated on when it gets here.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

oh-really said:



> Your work place, parents work place or a friends work place? I got an email stating that when the bike arrives in town they'll call to arrange delivery time and deliver it to the driveway only. So if you have a business location... Do it. I'll keep you updated on when it gets here.


What becomes the difference between that and home? 

Thanks and look forward to hearing about it when it gets here. I need to go look at some bikes this weekend and make sure the size I want.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

oh-really said:


> Heads up: I checked my order status on Depart. of Goods. I noticed they've dropped the price to 699.99. I called and had them refund me the difference in the price. So, if you ordered from them recently, give them a call.


Lol...same thing happened when I bought a RM altitude from them some months back. The day after I ordered mine for $1899, I see it listed for $1499. Still I couldnt complain, its a bike that cost over $4k retail.

The impression I get is when the price starts moving down like this, inventory is getting slim...really slim. After I saw the price dip it was only a day or so later that I no longer saw the bike in my size available, and not too long after that until they only had LO models (ladies only) available....like I said, if you are in the market and wondering.."Get em while they're hot!".

I have a nagging suspicion that it was the conversation started on this thread that has triggered the sales and price dropping of the bike from H-n-R..


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

so far as getting the bike delivered, I cant imagine what the difference is in delivering to home or business that justifies the $50. I'm not gonna gripe because it's still a cool price in total but really they come to the curb with the big box, you open the box and quickly visually inspect the bike to make sure its okay then sign the delivery slip and it's all you, whatever is done differently in coming to the business or home escapes me..in fact I would think the business would be more work and take longer with the receptionist yelling on the PA trying to track you down. 

The bike is fully assembled except for the front wheel which you loosen up the thru axle, put the wheel on, put the axle back on and pedal away (even the pedals are on). Only thing left is the little plastic bag with the DOT reflectors that nobody uses anyhow. So getting it delivered to home or business means your biggest issue is getting rid of that big box..which a box cutter and a nearby dumpster will take care of with a little sweat equity (it is a big mofo). 

So have your hex keys (2-6mm one for left, one for right side of fork) on hand to remove and re-install the Marzocchi thru axle and one or two box cutters/utility knife on hand if you need to appropriately dispose of the box. The box is aprox 6' long x 2' wide x 4' tall of pretty thick cardboard made to carry a load and easily tolerate being bashed about (thus a bit of work to cut up) so plan accordingly if you wish to keep/transport the box for whatever.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Moozh said:


> so far as getting the bike delivered, I cant imagine what the difference is in delivering to home or business that justifies the $50. I'm not gonna gripe because it's still a cool price in total but really they come to the curb with the big box, you open the box and quickly visually inspect the bike to make sure its okay then sign the delivery slip and it's all you, whatever is done differently in coming to the business or home escapes me..in fact I would think the business would be more work and take longer with the receptionist yelling on the PA trying to track you down.
> 
> The bike is fully assembled except for the front wheel which you loosen up the thru axle, put the wheel on, put the axle back on and pedal away (even the pedals are on). Only thing left is the little plastic bag with the DOT reflectors that nobody uses anyhow. So getting it delivered to home or business means your biggest issue is getting rid of that big box..which a box cutter and a nearby dumpster will take care of with a little sweat equity (it is a big mofo).
> 
> So have your hex keys (2-6mm one for left, one for right side of fork) on hand to remove and re-install the Marzocchi thru axle and one or two box cutters/utility knife on hand if you need to appropriately dispose of the box. The box is aprox 6' long x 2' wide x 4' tall of pretty thick cardboard made to carry a load and easily tolerate being bashed about (thus a bit of work to cut up) so plan accordingly if you wish to keep/transport the box for whatever.


Shipped to my office will work out great for me. Meaning, i won't have to take the cardboard to the county waste center. Thanks for the heads up on the hex keys.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

I have another question, if I buy the RM over the internet how do I get any kind of warranty and how would it work?


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I'm trying to choose between this bike, a 2010 DK Asterik, or a 2011 Specialized P2. I'm 6' 6" so making sure the bike will be long enough is important. I am just getting into dirt jumping so I don't have a good idea on geometry and what I like. All I know is the 24" cruiser I've been riding with a 21.5" top tube is too small and too low. I know I need a longer top tube but also think a higher front end would help a lot so that's why I'm looking into 26" MTBMX bikes. And my bum wrist probably needs some cushion.

I like the Asterik's price but it has the smallest top tube of the three at 22". It is also the only one with a DJ3, of course it can be had for $525 so it's the best price by a good amount.

The P2 and the Flow both list a horizontal top tube of 23.6". The P2 actual top tube is 22.55, but the Flow doesn't list an actual. I would assume the actuals are pretty close if the horizontals are the same, but the Flow seat tube is steeper at 73 vs. 71. So if I'm thinking right that would push the front end of the Flow out a little more, which would make it feel longer while standing on the cranks. Right?

So if we rule the Asterik out on size considerations (should I or no?) the next up the price chain is the Rocky Mountain. It looks to have cool MacNeil components, it has a hydraulic brake, and the 20mm fork is the greatest advantage I see over the P2. It also comes with a 55mm stem vs. the P2's 35mm stem so that would help with the length. The dislikes are 32 spoke wheels and 170mm cranks. I would think 36 spoke would be more durable, and I'm used to 175mm cranks from mountain biking. It may not make a huge difference, but would probably make me stand a tiny bit taller than a set of 175s. 

The P2 is a bit more expensive but does have a nicer frame (Reynolds 520 vs. 4130 CroMo) as well as 36 spoke wheels and 175mm cranks. I am also pretty loyal to Specialized and my LBS so that is playing into my decision a little bit. It's a few hundred $ more though. 

I think I am leaning towards the Flow DJ right now with my only real concern being the wheels. Unless someone can convince me the geometry on the Asterik would be fine and I could save $175 or that the P2 is that much better than the Flow and worth the extra money.

Appreciate the help in advance.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Andrew-FSR said:


> The dislikes are 32 spoke wheels and 170mm cranks. I would think 36 spoke would be more durable, and I'm used to 175mm cranks from mountain biking. It may not make a huge difference, but would probably make me stand a tiny bit taller than a set of 175s.


I had traditionally used 175mm crank arms (full suspesion bike). My freeride hardtail and dirt jumper are spec'ed with 170mm cranks and the change is nothing to be concerned about. Since you ride with both feet level, it will not change your ride height at all. With no rear suspension, the bottom bracket can be lower to the ground which will require shorter cranks to prevent pedal strikes.
32 vs 36 spokes, not sure what to tell you but I have seen a boat load of dj bikes that are dressed out with 32 spokes. Transition doesn't even sell their Revolution 36 rim anymore.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Thanks. I was thinking that with the shorter cranks my feet would be closer together (although by only 10mm) which would make me stand up a bit taller. (i.e. if you're standing with your feet together you will be your full height, but spread them way apart and you will get shorter)

It seems like the wheels on the RM are pretty good so I guess not too much to be concerned about if 32h is common on DJ bikes.

Any more feedback from anyone? And input about the geometries of the 3 bikes for a 6'6" guy?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Andrew-FSR said:


> Thanks. I was thinking that with the shorter cranks my feet would be closer together (although by only 10mm) which would make me stand up a bit taller. (i.e. if you're standing with your feet together you will be your full height, but spread them way apart and you will get shorter)


Ah, okay, I see where you were going. Seriously doubt it will be an issue (wasn't for me). The lower bottom bracket of a hardtail will certainly negate any increase the 10mm foot spread may create.

As for the stock wheels on the RM (eq29's?), I have been running a set for over a year now with no issues.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Jason B. said:


> As for the stock wheels on the RM (eq29's?), I have been running a set for over a year now with no issues.


Cool, thanks for the feedback. Feeling more and more like I'll go with the Flow DJ, though the price of the Asterik is still very appealing.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I have these same wheels on my AM bike and have no issues. As for the cranks, I had the initial concern you did also being familiar and comfortable with 175mm, but the 170's are a non issue in action. I have not had much time but I can say anything at all about the crank arm lengths stood out at all.

At 6'-6" I think you already know that you push the "natural" comfort limit on many bikes, I'm 6'4" and feel pretty sweet on the long, not cramped at all. Only been 2 days and trying to get used to not having anyplace sensible to sit, these bikes simply are not designed for that. Top tube length I believe is as generous as any out there at 24", the handlebars rise at 2". 

The gearing feels perfect (25x11) and it truly does feel like a quality bike, no junk components that I can figure (well..the pedals do have reflectors..). It all strikes me as appropriate for the task at hand.

caviat: I'm new to DJers and will likely be using the bike for urban and hopefully pump track in the near future so no big jumps (or failed landings) on dirt that I can foresee so cant vouch for the wheels in that scenario.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I assume you're referring to the Flow DJ right? I believe I'm going to pull the trigger on it as soon as I raise the funds from birthday money and garage sale-ing a bunch of bike parts I had in the garage. Almost there! I could buy the Asterik now but I think the Flow DJ is worth the extra.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

yep the Flow DJ...it really is a great bike, not sure what credibility I have with me being a newbie is this genre but.. Dont forget to account for the shipping costs that have been discussed here from those of us that bought our bikes from huck-n-roll/department of goods..


----------



## bikensand (Apr 24, 2008)

I just purchased a RM Flow 2 for $500+150 ship from Chainlove. It's a AL frame rather than Chromo and it has a front brake, which will upset the pureists and not let you do bar spins (I'm not there yet). If I ever do get there, I'm sure I can just take the thing off and it will work fine. May not be 100% what you're looking for, but will save you $100


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Between the DK and the RM FLOW, I would recommend the FLOW. The DK is still a good bike, especially for someone who wants a taller seat tube for some xc riding and doesn't need an ultra-short back end like a new school DJ bike. The DK back end is 16.25" cs (although I got mine down to 16" with a little bit of dropout grinding). If you are trying various manualing and bunnyhop tricks etc. you will definitely notice a 15.25" back end as compared to a 16.25".

I was going to say that if you get the DK, you could use the savings towards a TRANSITION Trail or Park 23"tt frame later. Although, I thought about that, and that would be a bad idea, because the rear hub of the DK will take a 16t freewheel at the smallest, meaning that you really can't have smaller than 32t up front (or your ratio is too spinny). New school DJ frames are generally built these days for no more than 30t up front, because the compact rear end requires space for a fat tire and is very close to the bottom bracket. So for a new frame like a TRANSITION you would end up needing a new rear hub with a small cog (like 14t or smaller), which would end up costing a lot with the wheel build etc.

The FLOW comes with a cassette hub and 11t driver, which is much more in line with the current micro-gear set up.

DK is selling the 2010 Asterik for $499. 2010 DK Asterik 26 Cyan Blue : Closeout

How much are you getting the FLOW for?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

LandoCommando said:


> The headset and the spacers in that picture are driving me nuts.


Heh heh, yeah. Looks goofy. But somebody flagged it for them, cuz now it's fixed in the pic that's up now:

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_DJ.html?BIKE=800&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2010


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> How much are you getting the FLOW for?


Once again, thanks for the AWESOME input. Department of Goods has the '10 Flow DJ on sale for $699, and I could get free shipping to work. Seems like it's worth the extra $175 over the Asterik with the shorter chainstays and longer top tube, 20mm DJ2 fork, and better components including the micro drive setup.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Andrew-FSR said:


> Once again, thanks for the AWESOME input. Department of Goods has the '10 Flow DJ on sale for $699, and I could get free shipping to work. Seems like it's worth the extra $175 over the Asterik with the shorter chainstays and longer top tube, 20mm DJ2 fork, and better components including the micro drive setup.


yep. DO it.

just thought of another thing . . . . being 6'6" you're probably going to want some taller bars. it has 35mm rise bars (1.37"). it would have been cool if Rocky Mountain had put the low rise bars on the short frame, but taller bars on the long one. similarly, they should have put 175mm cranks on the Long. (I ride either 175 or 180 . . . 170 would definitely feel short to me. you'll get used to it though).

check out: *highest riser for dj bars*
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=579271

you'll probably want some 3" rise bars like the Atomlab's. or . . . maybe even some 4"s (when you get up to 4" there is going to be a cross-bar, bmx cruiser style). 
i rode the Nemesis 3"s, but then switched up to the Immortis 4"s. Immortis is a Houston company.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright. Bike will be delivered on Monday. I'll take some pics and get them uploaded.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

oh-really said:


> Alright. Bike will be delivered on Monday. I'll take some pics and get them uploaded.


Awesome! Pics would be nice.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

My crappy cell phone pic does this bike no justice so I'll only post these few pics. I'll whip out the good camera to take more decent pics.

I added a front brake because I anticipate mostly street riding and I dont think a rear alone would keep me outta trouble.




























That's 20 minutes outside of the delivery box, they assembled the bike with the seat at max extension, it's still too cramped to think about sitting and pedaling. It's slammed now and I have a 400mm thompson and a WTB aviator seat ready for when I think I'll be pedaling for a distance that demands I sit for some of it. Kiniptions are on also.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

He'll yeah, nice looking bike. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Bike is here!!! Check this post later for some pictures! Moozh layed down the text perfect, only i'm a little disappointed with how sloppy they were with the lube (bike's a little dirty).


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice bike! Man I need to order mine.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Don't buy 'em all! I'm still selling a bunch of parts out of my garage to raise the funds for mine!


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Andrew-FSR said:


> Don't buy 'em all! I'm still selling a bunch of parts out of my garage to raise the funds for mine!


Good thing is they still have 41 available. :thumbsup:


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is mine in its natural habitat.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

westwood said:


> Here is mine in its natural habitat.


Where's the critter that belongs on it?


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

westwood said:


> Here is mine in its natural habitat.


Hey I know that park. I was there opening weekend. I was just staring hence the spark and interest in getting a DJ bike.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

oh-really said:


> Bike is here!!! Check this post later for some pictures! Moozh layed down the text perfect, only i'm a little disappointed with how sloppy they were with the lube (bike's a little dirty).


I forgot to mention the 4mm hex key for the pinch bolt to snug the axles down! Hope you caught that.

Looking forward to seeing your pics..


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

oh-really said:


> Where's the critter that belongs on it?


 Well, I rode her so hard I had to give her a break. And no one else was around to shoots pics.

Plus I am so ugly I probably would have broke the camera lens!


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

ok! three quick pics, since it's dark.....


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

BigWorms said:


> Hey I know that park. I was there opening weekend. I was just staring hence the spark and interest in getting a DJ bike.


Me too! Could not resist. Can not wait for Valmont to open.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

On Chainlove right now for $599. 6 mins left. Only shipping option is $149, so if you have to ship to a residence it's $50 cheaper than going through DepartmentofGoods.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

And not a single one of them sold. Maybe Department of Goods will lower their price soon to try to move them out!


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Andrew-FSR said:


> On Chainlove right now for $599. 6 mins left. Only shipping option is $149, so if you have to ship to a residence it's $50 cheaper than going through DepartmentofGoods.


Damn it, I was at lunch so missed out.



Andrew-FSR said:


> And not a single one of them sold. Maybe Department of Goods will lower their price soon to try to move them out!.


I also think that they will do this soon.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I can ship to work so it's cheaper for me to go through DoG. You might also consider the Flow 2 to save some cash, it's purple or else I might get one of those and save some money. Not as nice but I'm sure would be fine for me, it still has the DJ2 20mm fork though as well as what might be better tall person geometry with a 5mm lower BB, 100mm fork and 5mm taller head tube.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Flow 2 is on Chainlove right now, 25mins left, $499.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Ordered mine today. Got a $40 off coupon from them in the mail and so I got it for $659 and shipped it to work for free. Seems like a heck of a deal to me. Can't wait to get some time on it!


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

I got to ride the local skate park this weekend. This bike is a blast. I mainly jump around, bunny hop the stair sets, and not many flatland tricks (i'm new to this). it's very solid. i had to get used to the geometry coming from trail riding, but became very comfortable with jumping the bike after about 15 mins. I pushed my limits from there. To those who have ordered and not ridden yet. Enjoy!


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


>


Why don't more companies give that cockpit room dimension and a vertical dimension from BB to top of headtube? It seems like those are the most important parameters for a DJ/BMX bike, you don't really care how long the top tube is or where the seat is only where your hands will be in relation to your feet.

Anyway, my Flow DJ is on the way and I'm starting to think about what you said about needing taller bars. Is there a way to tell what "fits" as far as where your bar should be? I will definitely wait to get the bike and see how it feels before I order anything, but the problem is I don't know what the right "feeling" should be. What I might do is instead of starting with the 35mm bars that come on it, just take those off right away and put the 5something inch bars off my cruiser on the Flow and size that up and go from there. Since I am so tall, the cruiser bar might work out right. If not, I could probably play with the spacers and stem a bit to get a range of heights to figure out what I need. I was thinking of getting a tall (9" or 10") bar for my cruiser so I would have been taking the short bars off it anyway. Sound reasonable?


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Man I found a really, really good price on a 2011 Specialized P2, almost as good as the Flow DJ, I'm hoping I didn't miss out. Same top tube measurement but the Flow will be a little longer because of the seat tube angle. The P2 has a higher head tube, higher bars, longer cranks, .2" shorter chainstays, 1.45" shorter wheelbase and better frame material. All that sounds desirable, but the Flow seems to have better components (macneil), better wheels(?) and a 20mm fork. Yep thinking about that kept me awake all night last night.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

i don't know what to tell you, you miss out?....maybe. I've never been one to sweat the details. if it works, it works. if it doesn't, adjust or change something out. I'm like you, not sure how a DJ is suppose to feel. I was looking for a bike to set a baseline and learn from there. The RM flow has done that and i'm pleased with my purchase. Maybe someone else can give you some advice.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure I'll like the Flow, I will have nothing to compare it to so I won't know any better! It's just that I over-analyzed the bike decision for weeks and the P2 was the one I originally wanted. They both have their pros and cons but the Flow was cheaper and again I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Andrew-FSR said:


> I'm sure I'll like the Flow, I will have nothing to compare it to so I won't know any better! It's just that I over-analyzed the bike decision for weeks and the P2 was the one I originally wanted. They both have their pros and cons but the Flow was cheaper and again I'm sure it'll be great.


I understand. 700 +\- is a lot to spend blindly. I sweat the details also. Finally said F it and Pulled the trigger.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Really close to pulling the trigger, but have a question regarding delivery to a business again. How does that work? I am sure this is not UPS delivering it.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Are those SB8s? I wonder why when my Flow 2 came with K-Rads. Me thinks I should put one on the front for when the pump track gets dusty. I don't ride on pavement anyway.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

BigWorms said:


> Really close to pulling the trigger, but have a question regarding delivery to a business again. How does that work? I am sure this is not UPS delivering it.


I forgot who delivered it but (for home delivery) they called and set up a time and date for delivery. It's free to a business because they figure there's less 'white glove handling' as compared to home delivery. Your contact info will be supplied by CL / HnR.

The box it comes in is fairly light but it's HUGE.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

So no special equipment is needed for delivery? I work in downtown on a street level building. So I keep thinking it would be easier for them to deliver to a home. But that's not my call since the free shipping is to a business.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Got my Flow today. Looks really nice. One thing to note, the bars are spec'd as 35mm on Rocky Mountain's website but they actually measure more like 3" center to center. As they are they're just above my knees when the cranks are horizontal with 3/4" inches of spacers below the stem. Feels better than my cruiser with the bars just below the knee but still may be too low. I don't really know. Thinking a pair of 5" bars may be in order. The cruiser bars are 5" but they're only about 630mm wide but I can try them for the height and if I like them get a wider pair.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

BigWorms said:


> So no special equipment is needed for delivery? I work in downtown on a street level building. So I keep thinking it would be easier for them to deliver to a home. But that's not my call since the free shipping is to a business.


No, no special equipment is needed. They delivered it to the parking lot, I took the bike out and put it in the car, and put the box in the dumpster. And yes, the box is HUGE! LOL. If you want to ride the bike out of the box make sure you have some allen keys to put the 20mm axle in. 4 & 6 mm I think.


----------



## vwdiscup (Sep 11, 2004)

How to decide between the Rocky Mountain DJ Flow and the DJ 2. The flow cost $150 more and has a steel frame, but only a rear brake. The DJ 2 is aluminum and has front & rear brake. The other main difference is the geometry spec. The Flow has shorter chainstays, but an overall longer wheelbase. 

And then I have to choose size.. Regular or Long. I'm 5'10" and ride "medium" full suspension cross country bikes.

Thanks for the input

-Pete


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

vwdiscup said:


> How to decide between the Rocky Mountain DJ Flow and the DJ 2. The flow cost $150 more and has a steel frame, but only a rear brake. The DJ 2 is aluminum and has front & rear brake. The other main difference is the geometry spec. The Flow has shorter chainstays, but an overall longer wheelbase.
> 
> And then I have to choose size.. Regular or Long. I'm 5'10" and ride "medium" full suspension cross country bikes.
> 
> ...


you're calling it a DJ 2, but i think they refer to it as the "Flow 2" versus "Flow DJ"


















https://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_2.html?BIKE=799&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2010

i think the Flow DJ looks the best. shorter cs's. chromoly frame. shorter fork (80mm not 100mm), front brake needed relevant for DJ. 







https://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_DJ.html?BIKE=800&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2010

and 
this


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*one more similiar question*



vwdiscup said:


> How to decide between the Rocky Mountain DJ Flow and the DJ 2. The flow cost $150 more and has a steel frame, but only a rear brake. The DJ 2 is aluminum and has front & rear brake. The other main difference is the geometry spec. The Flow has shorter chainstays, but an overall longer wheelbase.
> 
> And then I have to choose size.. Regular or Long. I'm 5'10" and ride "medium" full suspension cross country bikes.
> 
> ...


I thought the 2010 DJ with the steel frame had shorter chainstays, can anyone give a measurement from their own bike please, I have seen different specs listed. and is the front hub disc compatible?
thanks, the bike looks sweet and the price is right.


----------



## vwdiscup (Sep 11, 2004)

You're right... The Flow DJ has shorter chainstays than the Flow 2. The Flow DJ does have a disc compatible front hub, per the specs at RM's page...

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_DJ.html?BIKE=800&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2010


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

The chain stay on mine is 15 3/4" from center of hub to center of BB, though I changed my front ring to a 23t as it's better on the bmx track which is where I use it most. In doing so, I removed a chain link and I think moved the wheel in a little.

The hub has a mount for the disk and the fork has the mount for the caliper, so a brake could be easily added.

Here's a recent pic of mine running a rigid fork...


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

DSweinhagen said:


> The chain stay on mine is 15 3/4" QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks that is what I was looking for, on department of goods site it is listed "16.0 - 16.9in
> (40.6-43.0cm)"
> ...


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

My Flow DJ came with the chainstay measurement at 15 15/16" (From axle center to BB center.) There is probably close to a 1/2" it could move forward but I don't think that's enough to take a link out. Maybe the chain will stretch a little so I can take a link out and pull the axle forward. I'd love to have it slammed, but I don't know how you can ever get an axle truly slammed. There has to be a little slack to get the chain on the chainring and cog, then you have to pull it back enough to take the slack out, so I don't know that you could ever get it truly slammed.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Andrew-FSR said:


> . . . . Maybe the chain will stretch a little so I can take a link out and pull the axle forward. I'd love to have it slammed, but I don't know how you can ever get an axle truly slammed. . . . .


A half-link chain (like KHE or Shadow Conspiracy) is what most bmx'ers use for better axle placement adjustment. You may not get it exactly slammed, but you can get it pretty close.

I think it's better to have a full half-link chain rather than a single half-link, because sometimes the junction with the half-link can be a weak spot and nothing sucks worse than a snapped chain when you are cranking hard at something.

I think half-link chains look rad too. 
http://www.empirebmx.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6862

Single half-link:
http://www.empirebmx.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6807
http://www.empirebmx.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6961


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

Jason B. said:


> A 20mm front end tracks much better than a standard QR type. YMMV but for me it's 20mm or the highway.


The p bikes dont have a standard QR axle, they have a 3/8 axle with nuts.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

DSweinhagen said:


> The chain stay on mine is 15 3/4" from center of hub to center of BB, though I changed my front ring to a 23t as it's better on the bmx track which is where I use it most. In doing so, I removed a chain link and I think moved the wheel in a little.
> 
> The hub has a mount for the disk and the fork has the mount for the caliper, so a brake could be easily added.
> 
> Here's a recent pic of mine running a rigid fork...


http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_DJ.html?BIKE=800&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2010

So, yours came with a 30t sprocket and 11t cog? That is bizarre!!

It seems like someone at Rocky Mountain or at Macneil doesn't understand gear inches. 30 X 11 is normal with 20" wheels, but it's super stout (70.9 gear inches!!!) with 26" wheels.

With 26" wheels, 30 / 14 would have been normal. 23/11 or 25/11 also would have been normal.

_FLOW DJ

Specification
Frame 4130 Cro/mo, DJ Specific geometry slotted dropouts 
Fork Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2, 20mm axle 
Front Travel 80mm, Rebound, 20mm axle 
Rear Shock N/A 
Rear Travel N/A 
Head Set FSA Impact S No. 8DE 
Stem macneil Top Notch alloy 22.2mm x 10° 55mm 
Handlebar macneil Silencer cromo 22.2mm 35mm rise 680mm 
Brakes Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc 
Brake Levers Avid Juicy 3 
Shifters N/A 
Gearing (FR) N/A 
Gearing (RR) N/A 
Cranks & Chainrings macneil Conjoined Cranks 170mm w. *Light Sprocket 30t *Bottom Bracket macneil Euro BB 19mm OD 
Pedals RMB Flat 
Hubs (FR) Wheeltech disc cartridge bearing 20mm axle 
Hubs (RR) Wheeltech disc cartridge bearing single speed W/10mm solid axle 
*Cassette 11T driver *Chain KMC K710 Kool Chain 
Spokes Stainless 
Rims Sun Rims EQ 29 
Tires (RR/FR) Kenda Small Block 8 26 
Seat Post macneil 3D forged 27.2mm 
Saddle macneil S.L. Seat _


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Mine came with a 25t front sprocket but I don't know about the driver.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*only four left*

only 4 left regular size at DepartmentOfGoods.com.. 699.00 free shipping. sweet deal. thanks for getting me off the fence


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_DJ.html?BIKE=800&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2010
> 
> So, yours came with a 30t sprocket and 11t cog? That is bizarre!!
> 
> ...


No, it did come with a 25, but I saw that 30 before I got it and thought that was crazy also. I don't know if that's just a typo, or if some did? The 25 felt good putzing around, but was a little tough to push around the entire bmx track. I think it worked out to 60 gear inches. With the 23 I'm at almost 56 wich feels good.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

A word of caution, be mindful of the sliding rear brake caliper mount. I checked all the bolts after I got the bike, but after riding around the neighborhood a bit and trying a few trials style rear wheel stands I started hearing a clunk when I hit the brake and the caliper was sliding back and forth. I'd say be sure you get them good and snug. Maybe a star washer under the bolt heads would be a good option if necessary.


----------



## vwdiscup (Sep 11, 2004)

KgB said:


> only 4 left regular size at DepartmentOfGoods.com.. 699.00 free shipping. sweet deal. thanks for getting me off the fence


How'd you decide on the Regular vs. the Long?

PS. Is that your FJ-40?


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

vwdiscup said:


> How'd you decide on the Regular vs. the Long?
> 
> I'm 5'9" , plus my 5' son will be riding it so kind of a no brainer
> 
> PS. Is that your FJ-40?


used to be, I guess I need to update, I have been away a while


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Got out to the jumps for the first time today on my Flow DJ. It's my first MTBMX/DJ bike so I don't know any better but I'm loving it so far, much better for me than the cruiser with 5" bars I was riding. Feels really nice to have the bars above my knees rather than below them! I'm pretty tall (6'6") so I'm probably going to put a pair of 5.5" bars on the bike to raise the front end just a little bit more.

Overall I'd definitely recommend the bike.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

KgB said:


> only 4 left regular size at DepartmentOfGoods.com.. 699.00 free shipping. sweet deal. thanks for getting me off the fence


Only 3 left now! Just ordered mine.


----------



## vwdiscup (Sep 11, 2004)

I just joined the club. Does it really take 7-14 days for delivery? 5 weeks til Valmont opens...

Only 1 regular left.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Very nice! I think y'all will like them. I ordered mine on a Friday, it shipped on Monday and arrived the next Monday. I ordered it on Good Friday so maybe that's why it didn't ship until Monday, the site says it ships immediately. You probably won't get a tracking number but if you email customer service they'll give it to you so you can have an idea when it's coming. They'll call you a day or two out to arrange the delivery.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Bike shipped today! Hopefully by the end of the week I will have it.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*mine came today*

six days is what it took, way sweeter than I had hoped for, it is a really,really nice bike. To say the box it came in is big is a huge understatement, this box should have its own zip code.
Now time to embarrass myself at the dirt jumps, this makes me a total poser for sure.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

KgB said:


> way sweeter than I had hoped for, it is a really,really nice bike.


I agree. It's a killer deal on the bike for $700.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Got my bike in yesterday. I know it has been said before, but man this bike in person is way better than the pictures! The colors and components are awesome!

I will post some pics later. But here is a picture of the box


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I agree, the bike far exceeded my expectations. It seems to ride pretty well, too. I'm still learning though. I work on manuals every night, and I'm starting to be able to hold it for a little bit so that is definitely progressing.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Hurry up and get that thing un-boxed and out in the park! We some pictures with peeps in the air.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Wooo-hooo! Finally sacked up to hitting some real doubles on my Flow DJ. Didn't have a photographer around to get an action shot but I did get a picture of the bike with one set. Getting more stoked on it every time I ride it. Still debating swapping out the bars for something taller but they're working for me for now.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice! I get my bike and now we have been having rain.  So for now it sits waiting at home.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

BigWorms said:


> Nice! I get my bike and now we have been having rain.  So for now it sits waiting at home.


We're in such a drought here I bought my bike hoping the new bike curse would bring us some rain! It didn't really work, though now that I've learned to jump we have some slight chances to get some for the next few days.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Short videos of me and my Flow DJ in action today. I'm sure there are lots of things I'm doing wrong but I'm a severe noob, still learning. The bike has been really good to me though, I'm loving it.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice Andrew! I've been riding the skatepark a ton and ridden a the local dj's once. For some reason I'm more confident on concrete. I'll try and post some pics when I get some.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

nice vid..short but sweet! 

It's been raining so much I have not been able to ride much but the few rides I have had I am very impressed by this bike, it's truly a quality ride.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

*quick choice...*

so, I found that I can get the Rocky Mountain from Dept of Goofs for $650, shipped, using a coupon code and free shipping to a business. I'm torn between that and the 2010 DK Asterik for $523 shipped direct from DK. This will be my first DJ bike, to be used mostly for pump track riding. someone talk me into blowing that extra $127...


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

$650 is an even better deal on the Flow than I got. I think most people would say go for it. Go back to page 2 and read posts 54, 56 and 57. The flow is nicer all around with better components and geometry. The other consideration would be the size. The only Flow DJs they have left are long, while the Asterik is a bit shorter bike.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Well for one, the DK Asterik's starting price point was around $700 and the RM flow dj is around $1,500. You're bound to get a much better component set with Flow. I'm sure the build quality on the RM frame is better. Is that worth 127 more to you??? It was to me.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

reading those other posts I see that at 6'2", the Flow is probably a better bet for me. great deal as well, so hard to pass up


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

uknathank said:


> reading those other posts I see that at 6'2", the Flow is probably a better bet for me. great deal as well, so hard to pass up


Yeah if you're 6'2" you'll probably like the Flow DJ. I'm 6'6" and I think it might be a little small for me but I'm making do.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Once you get the Flow you realize that for 699 shipped it is a steal. The bike is so much better in person!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BigWorms said:


> Once you get the Flow you realize that for 699 shipped it is a steal. The bike is so much better in person!


yeah, it is a well-designed bike. verrrrrrry similar/reminiscent of a Blackmarket. almost like they used the same tubing diameters and the seatpost/top tube/seatstay junction looks the same too...

here's local Daniel's Blackmarket 22.25"tt Blackmarket MOB next to Decker's new RM DJ Flow... i got to take a spin on the RM and it does feel very familiar compared to my Blackmarket.... esp. the way i have mine set up with the 80mm  fork, the 55mm bmx stem, etc.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

So what did you think CMC? Seems most of the rest of us getting these bikes are noobs, not pros like you.  I'm loving mine more every time out to the jumps. Getting more consistent and more smooth, went 5 days in a row since Friday and that really help get over the initial hump.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on one of these on Friday from Dept of Goods and am really psyched to take delivery. I've been going out to the newly built DJ spot (Superior also in a few past pics) with my Reign in full XC guise and can't wait to be on something intended for DJ riding. It's going to really remind me of my old Parkpre cruiser I had in college.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Me at the skate park last Sat. Still getting the hang of this jumping thing. Having a blast learning.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Andrew-FSR said:


> A word of caution, be mindful of the sliding rear brake caliper mount. I checked all the bolts after I got the bike, but after riding around the neighborhood a bit and trying a few trials style rear wheel stands I started hearing a clunk when I hit the brake and the caliper was sliding back and forth. I'd say be sure you get them good and snug. Maybe a star washer under the bolt heads would be a good option if necessary.


I knew I had heard someone else have this problem. I took mine out to Valmont Bike Park this weekend and this happened to me. Any idea on the correct placement? The star washer is a great idea! Going to get one before adjusting it again.

Otherwise love the bike!


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

The way I try to position the caliper is to line up the top of the brake pad (the braking material surface) with the top of the rotor. Mine doesn't move just from normal riding, it's only been when I'm rocking hard on it doing the rear wheel stands that it's happened before.

But yes, I absolutely love mine. It rides great and everything is holding up well. The chain has stretched a lot and pretty quickly, so now my axles are all the way to the back but that would be my only complaint. Also get a lot of compliments on it out at the trails.


----------



## BigWorms (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks! Just checked my chain on mine and it also stretched. Time for some adjustments.


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

So, I just read all of these posts after going through what many of you have gone through as far as being uncertain on the Flow. I went ahead and bought it on a whim, I am a aggressive all mountain rider who got sick of rehabing moto injuries so I started biking more and more. Started buying more bikes, you know it is kind of like a sickness. A couple weeks ago we were at Ang Fire NM doing some DH stuff and I went and checked out the skills park and concluded that it would have to be a lot more fun on a DJ than on a big hit 40 pounder (hopefully I am right). This past weekend while out working the "jump line" on a local trail on my Titus El Guapo I decided it was time to see what a dedicated DJ bike rode like on these areas. So anyway, as previously stated I don't know much if anything about the whole scene but am hoping a RM Flow for 599.00 shipped free to my business address was a good investment, and that I end up liking it. Oh, don't remember who the dude was with the short vids, said he was brand new...............nice work dude! I hope I am hitting it hard in short order, I love the big gaps on the 250F, and don't mind hucking the El Guapo or my Mojo over whatever is in front of me but honestly the faces of the DJ lips scare the h ell out of me!


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Where did you find it for $599? That's a steal!


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

Chainlove had it for 599.00, the shipping would have been ? Anyway I missed it at chainlove, it timed out while I was at lunch. So I got on gearscan, or one of the other affiliates, they had it for 699.99 I asked if they would match the chainlove 599.99 price, they did. Then they wanted 100.00 to ship it, I bucked a little, they said free to a business address, I said cool and gave them an address. I paid 599.99 on my check card. However, I have not yet received the bike, I am excited though, I really can't wait.
I have never spent anytime on anything like it, my real roots are MX, I have been Mountain Biking for almost 20 years, I do mostly agressive trail riding, have ridden all over the US, (spent 28 years in the Military), try to make it out to Fruita every year, love Moab, Winter Park, Durango, Monarch Crest, blah blah blah! Anyway, I guess what I am saying is I consider myself well rounded pretty skilled, yet I have zero flat pedal skills (I even ride DH clipped in) I am kind of scared, yet strangly excited! Can't wait!


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Can someone tell me, or show me a photo of the rear hub? Does this come with a cassette hub, or a BMX style micro drive?


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

It's a BMX style micro drive, 11 tooth driver.


----------



## WereBot (May 25, 2010)

On Chainlove right now for $549. Somebody hop on that deal.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

WereBot said:


> On Chainlove right now for $549. Somebody hop on that deal.


I actually just ordered one earlier today off department of goods. Same price as if I ordered it off chainlove. They charge a flat $150 shipping to personnal or business addresses. DoG has free shipping to business. I called them to try to get the chainlove price with free shipping, but they said it's not possible, even though they admitted to it being lame. So either way...the cheapest you can get it now is 699.99. Can't complain about that at all. $700 for a complete with a solid build is unheard of nowadays


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I've been loving mine!

Super solid frame and the components have all been great. The tires are pretty sensitive to air pressure but if you take the time to get that right they are good.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey Andrew, you got the Large, right? when you measure you're top tube the bmx way (center of head tube to center of seat tube), what does it come out to?

what about if you measure what Transition calls the "reach":










thanks . . .


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> hey Andrew, you got the Large, right? when you measure you're top tube the bmx way (center of head tube to center of seat tube), what does it come out to?
> 
> what about if you measure what Transition calls the "reach":
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got the larger one, I think they call it a Long. Top tube(actual, along the top tube from center of seat tube to center of head tube) is 23.5", "reach" is about 17". The seat tube is pretty steep, 74° I think, so that pushes the front end out further. I don't know any better but I like it a lot.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Andrew-FSR said:


> Yeah, I got the larger one, I think they call it a Long. Top tube(actual, along the top tube from center of seat tube to center of head tube) is 23.5", "reach" is about 17". The seat tube is pretty steep, 74° I think, so that pushes the front end out further. I don't know any better but I like it a lot.


Wow that is significantly longer than other bikes. We were talking about it over on PINKBIKE http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=121052


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

double post


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> Wow that is significantly longer than other bikes. We were talking about it over on PINKBIKE http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=121052


Yeah I've had a couple of people ride it and say it was long. They've liked it though. Like I say I'm 6'6" so I like it and don't know any better anyway. I've gotten used to the bars like they are and probably won't bother changing them. I'd like to pull the axle back in, it's all the way back in the dropouts after the chain stretched a lot initially. Doing that would probably make manualling a lot easier, but I'm not sure what it would do for jumping. I'm not going to be doing any 3's or anything, though I would like to improve whips, tapletops and such I don't think it'll do those any good. It'll definitely help me get through the tight berms on the local "flow" line.


----------

